# Wacky rig



## Bass-Chad

Save your baits, use o-rings on your wacky rig set ups. Slide them on your baits, then place your hook under the o-ring instead of hooking it directly into your bait. This way you won't rip your bait to shreds while giving it that flailing action we all desire. Myself I find the paintball Co2 tank o-rings to hold up the best they run about $5 for a 10 pack at Wal-Mart.


----------



## walcat

I use split rings.


----------



## dwmikemx

Bass-Chad said:


> Save your baits, use o-rings on your wacky rig set ups. Slide them on your baits, then place your hook under the o-ring instead of hooking it directly into your bait. This way you won't rip your bait to shreds while giving it that flailing action we all desire. Myself I find the paintball Co2 tank o-rings to hold up the best they run about $5 for a 10 pack at Wal-Mart.


Good lord... $5 for 10 o-rings???? I'd go broke paying that. I buy them for around $3-$4 per 100.


----------



## pipes530

15 cents a piece here (ACE Hardware)


----------



## Burks

Question:

I went wacky rigging for the first time today. Had a LOT of hits, but few hook ups. Any advice? I was using Trokar hooks, so they are sharp. Does a rod with good backbone really help set the hook with these? I'm used to using jerk and crank baits so a lot of time the fish practically set themselves.


----------



## dwmikemx

Burks said:


> Question:
> 
> I went wacky rigging for the first time today. Had a LOT of hits, but few hook ups. Any advice? I was using Trokar hooks, so they are sharp. Does a rod with good backbone really help set the hook with these? I'm used to using jerk and crank baits so a lot of time the fish practically set themselves.


I use a heavy action rod with a fast tip and set the hook pretty hard when I feel or see the line tick. You may have been having small male bass knockin it off the beds .Stick with it, you will get the hang of it pretty quick.


----------



## FISHIN216

The smaller I go with the hooks the more bass I hook/land. Using size 6 gamakatsu red hooks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burks

I switched to 1/0 hooks today. No bites on the worms, no matter the color or presentation, but they are drilling spinnerbaits.


----------



## gerb

i tried wacky rigging in a pond once just because i was lazy and didnt feel like doing much. got a 3lb'er on the second cast. i personally dont like slow fishing, but it definitely works.

unfortunately, i was losing my worm with pretty much every fish. is that a common occurance, or am i hooking it wrong?


----------



## FISHIN216

Very common....go on ebay and buy the senko o ring kit

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jmpmstr1998

I go to the hair section at walmart and get the little black rubber bands. 1 dollar for 250. Works great.


----------



## FISHIN216

I paid 8.99 for 200 o rings and the o ring installer which works great

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## avantifishski

Can ya post a pic of the rig with o-ring?


cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## ezbite

avantifishski said:


> Can ya post a pic of the rig with o-ring?
> 
> 
> cant fish, gotta go catching...


here ya go... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-SENKO-O-...720?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c6c9ba38


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here's a link to the wacky tool and replacement rings that I use. I bought mine at a Cleveland Sport and Travel show in Euclid Rings are 25 for $2.49 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...talogId=10051&langId=-1&searchTerm=wacky+tool


----------



## Scum_Frog

I wacky rig a lot....especially in the middle of summer on those hot days with blue bird skys.....im a huge fan of using circle hooks and rigging the finesse worm twice....i have had a ton of success and usually the plastics last anywhere from 3-5 fish....sometimes more.....

Not the best illustration but you get the idea....keep the hook meated on the second time through which helps hide the point and get less snags!


----------



## avantifishski

So this is a deeper water tech? A drop shot tech?

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## Scum_Frog

I mainly use it shallow water 3-8' of water.....you can use it on deeper water but with the slow fall you may want to throw a small split sinker above the hook.


----------



## Bass-Chad

I fish in 2-5' water with a 4" senko style, 5-10' with a 5"+.


----------



## Burks

Used Yum Dingers today and between myself and my buddy we caught 28 bass. Amazing day. Only problem was each worm lasted one, maybe two fish. The color the bass were going nuts on we ran out of but the backups did "OK". Great day. Buddy thought I was nuts. Now he's a true believer!


----------



## c.stewart

Try using shrink tubing,cut 1/8th inch wide rings and slide this over the senko.Put your hook through the senko and the tubing.This way is 100% better then split rings or o rings.


----------



## Burks

c.stewart said:


> Try using shrink tubing,cut 1/8th inch wide rings and slide this over the senko.Put your hook through the senko and the tubing.This way is 100% better then split rings or o rings.


I tried both the o-ring and the shrink tubing today. They worked about equally as well. Between me and my buddy we lost 5 total worms on 32 bass today. The last time we lost about 2 dozen worms, huge difference. 

Two days, over 50 largemouth. 'Nuff said.


----------

